# HELP! Countertop Nailed in instead of Screws



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

This must be an old kitchen, haven't seen nails used in a LONG time. No need for all that. A wonder bar will do the job nicely. Just slowly work your way up/down the top edge.


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

You need a BFH.


----------



## jordy3738 (May 24, 2009)

Hammers, super bars, long screw drivers and a hand full of TLC should do the job just fine.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You need to remove the sink anyways
I'd do that & then work on prying it out
You could also use a skill saw to cut the counter top in 1/2 at the sink
Verify the depth of the counter top & set the skil saw to just shy of that

Also try using a 2x4 brace (from counter to floor) to pry the top off - IE pry bar on top of the 2x prying at the top
Another problem you may run into is that the cabinets may start to pull up as you pry the top up

What kind of roofing nails? Length?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

This sounds like the older "custom countertops" made from plywood, nailed down to the base counters, and then the formica was glued onto the countertops on site. As previously posted, use pry bars, a lot of TLC and the counter top(s) should come off. You did not mention back splash, if they were added after the counter tops then they may have to come off first, as they were probably nailed on separately. IF you already know that roofing nails were used (I've never seen this one) then you must have uncovered some area of counter top already. You may gain by lifting the counter top some, cutting the nails with a Sawzall, or a mini-hacksaw to make it easier.


----------

